# Old Country Over and Under Smoker



## curtisr (Jun 17, 2019)

I just got a Old Country Over and Under Smoker for Fathers Day from Academy. Got a great deal on it because it was missing a grate. Now I'm trying to find out where I can buy one from but I'm having a problem locating Old Country. Any suggestions?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 17, 2019)

I am not sure if this is the same company.  I guess you could contact them to find out.

Old Country BBQ Pits
6700 SANTA MARIA AVE. * LAREDO TX 78041
(210) 875-1808 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 17, 2019)

curtisr said:


> I just got a Old Country Over and Under Smoker for Fathers Day from Academy. Got a great deal on it because it was missing a grate. Now I'm trying to find out where I can buy one from but I'm having a problem locating Old Country. Any suggestions?



If you can’t find an OEM replacement, these guys will build a custom one. 

https://tejassmokers.com/Replacement-Parts/36


----------



## curtisr (Jun 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I am not sure if this is the same company.  I guess you could contact them to find out.
> 
> Old Country BBQ Pits
> 6700 SANTA MARIA AVE. * LAREDO TX 78041
> ...


Thank you for the information!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 18, 2019)

curtisr said:


> Thank you for the information!



You're welcome.


----------

